# Should I have called animal control?



## ReedFischer

No, I would say it is not normal. We had a similar situation and the **** was rabid. My guess is that it is very possible of it being the same for you. 

We shot ours, but we live in the country, so....

Next time call animal control, and try to live trap one that way it can be tested, or at least animal control can deal with it.


----------



## jafurnier

ReedFischer said:


> We shot ours, but we live in the country, so....


Many of my critter issues have been dealt with by simply cracking the window and sticking the barrel out. Sometimes, I actually have to leave the house and go to the barn. Try that in town...


----------



## SgtSabre

Wouldn't have made a difference if you did call animal control. They only come out for DOMESTIC animals in which the owner can not be found and the animal is either wounded or vicious. They don't deal with wild animals.


----------

